# Nirvana Jock Horror



## Metro (Dec 2, 2008)

Could anyone give me any personal experience with this strain?
I just had one show female and I would like to know what to expect.
It's the one in the middle.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 3, 2008)

Jock Horror???  Sounds like a disease i do NOT want :rofl:


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 3, 2008)

My only experience with it was earlier this year.  I was growing it outdoors, and it was growing nicely with no problems.


Then the hurricane came....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 3, 2008)

I believe it is an attempt to copy Jack Herer. I can not see it being as good but hey you never know.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 3, 2008)

IMO  Nirvana seed bank ant nothing but a bunch of copy cats. that haze #1 an skunk is a want to be super sliver haze. i would never waste my money there. its like me geting a haze plant an breading it with a sunk an selling u seeds, they are wack.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 4, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> IMO Nirvana seed bank ant nothing but a bunch of copy cats. that haze #1 an skunk is a want to be super sliver haze. i would never waste my money there. its like me geting a haze plant an breading it with a sunk an selling u seeds, they are wack.


 
So what if they "copy?"  The price is right. I'm a big fan of Nirvana seeds.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 4, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> IMO  Nirvana seed bank ant nothing but a bunch of copy cats. that haze #1 an skunk is a want to be super sliver haze. i would never waste my money there. its like me geting a haze plant an breading it with a sunk an selling u seeds, they are wack.



:doh:


----------



## Metro (Dec 4, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> So what if they "copy?" The price is right. I'm a big fan of Nirvana seeds.


 
All you have to do is buy their seeds to know what a good deal it is. I get great plants from Nirvana.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 4, 2008)

what i am saying is why buy a knock off, when u can get the real gentices from the real breaders of the strain. at the same price all u gotta do is know where to shop.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 4, 2008)

Where can you buy Jock Horror seeds at the same price as Jack Herrer seeds?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 4, 2008)

By the way, about your HazexSkunk being a Super Silver Haze copy, it isn't.  Super Silver Haze also has Northern Lights mixed in, so it is just a different hybrid.  I grew one earlier this year, with good results.

And really, those seeds were free anyway, so who really cares what it is?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 4, 2008)

Besides Nirvana doesn't have a Haze #1 and if they did and it was true to the other Haze #1's it would be pure sativa.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 4, 2008)

He's talking about the free Haze x Skunk 1 seeds that you get with orders (although I have heard that recently they changed to some other free strain).

Complaining about the quality of free seeds is rather futile.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh gotcha! It couldn't be operator error I would imagine.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm looking forward to hearing where you can get Jack Herrer at the same price as Jock Horror....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 4, 2008)

:confused2:


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 4, 2008)

I have to admit,
That when it comes right down to it. I do like Nirvana, but for more than just some beans. They are thoughtful and stealth, and just plain good mannered.
My kinda peeps.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## I Eat Valium (Dec 4, 2008)

I want a pack of Sensi Seeds Jack Herrer for $26 bux! 
Tell me where to go!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

sounds like the making of another petty argument to me.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL no doubt andy, and I have a migraine headache tonight. I am sitting this one out.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 4, 2008)

Not Every 1 Has Money To Spend


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 5, 2008)

I Eat Valium said:
			
		

> I want a pack of Sensi Seeds Jack Herrer for $26 bux!
> Tell me where to go!


 
me too! I paid almost 200 for my pack.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 5, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> Not Every 1 Has Money To Spend


 
In this current economic climate, I'm surprised most people aren't growing bagseed.


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 6, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> In this current economic climate, I'm surprised most people aren't growing bagseed.



Outdoors I would agree, I have about forty seeds from some really nice skunky commercial that I'll try to get a few girlies out of this year. But, indoors I think I would want good genetics or you might be wasting money growing some nice looking swag.


----------

